# Two of my small tanks, plus new betta



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Here is my new 5 1/2 gallon betta tank.









Here is my 10 gallon community









Here is my newest addition

























hehe ghost shrimp


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice lookin tanks


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

your design on the 10 is great, the backdrop works very well


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> your design on the 10 is great, the backdrop works very well


I was thinking the same thing!

Good pics!

quick tip on shooting aquarium pictures: turn the lights off in your room(the darker the better); turn off the cameras flash(this way there won't be a glare off the face of the tank); keep tank light on.

If your room is totally dark and the only light is comming from your tank your pictures will look that much better.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow i just thought how'd you take a picture of a ghost shrimp? my camera can't zoom that well


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I love that background! Is it just rocks stacked up? congratulations


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

if u want to take close-ups use the macro setting(flower) and always take the pic at an angle, and like goodie said turn the lights off but nice pics


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! I love the 10 gallon setup!


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks for the compliments and the tips. i found the background for my ten gallon in my basement.


----------

